# New kibble from Aus



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

I have started to feed this particular kibble and like it alot the dogs seem to love the taste and have been extremely happy with the stool since change over too.

I feed about 80% raw this just fills out the rest of the diet.The other thing i like about it is that its made and owned here in Australia.

Any thoughts?

http://www.blackhawkpetcare.com.au/dog-food-fish/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I didn't see that particular brand but here's a great site that breaks down most everything over here. You can probably look up all the ingredients to see if any are questionable. 
https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Bob its definately a good site  and i think your right it is not on there yet this particular food.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks like it's only available in Australia and the Dog Food Adviser is only for USA pet food?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

seems to be primarily a fish kibble and probably as ok as any other
but ....

of the top three ingredients, which will be what the dog is primarily getting, one is sweet potatoes ??

some strange stuff in there 
what are oak groats, and why are they good for dogs ?
zinc chromate (ditto) ?

just me, but i don't give my dog stuff that hasn't been thoroughly tested on dogs especially herbs (rosemary)
...fwiw, i wrote to two makers that used a lot of herbs and neither would respond to a request for their data on testing a canines tolerance for herbs in their blend

it's only a wild assed guess, but i have always suspected there are ingredients listed in dog foods that sound good to people but have never been tested very much on canines, and since they are usually added in super small amounts, the manufacturers feel it won't hurt the dog but, will make for good reading on the ingredients list

btw, what does it cost ?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Zinc *chromate*, as far as I know, should not be in, and is not in, any food for anyone, including dogs.

http://nj.gov/health/eoh/rtkweb/documents/fs/2031.pdf

Its main presence on the internet and in books is as a coating (like paint) that is highly toxic.


But the zinc *oxide* listed is indeed still a controversial ingredient, at least in the U.S. and Europe. 

It's not exactly the zinc oxide itself, but the fact that it was found about ten years ago to be contaminated with high levels of dioxin. 

http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/NewsEvents/CVMUpdates/ucm124065.htm

http://www.efsa.europa.eu/en/efsajournal/doc/2297.pdf





Sweet potato is often used to replace some of the cereal grain in kibble.

(Kibble has to have a bunch of starch-carb in one form or another to be kibbled. Sweet potato is one of the better ones, IMO, even though I'd rather it be pumpkin or a winter squash, both of which have less sugar content. This need for some kind of starchy filler to enable the extrusion of the kibble mix means that the huge swell of "grain-free" marketing is often pretty much BS, because something is in there to substitute for the grain, and it's frequently such high-glycemic and low-nutrition stuff as white potato and tapioca. IOW, it's often worse than a whole, gluten-free grain. [This isn't to say that it's worse than some of the junk in grain-heavy kibbles, like grain fractions listed separately in order to keep the total out of the top two or three items in the I.L.])



Rosemary and rosemary extract aren't the neurotoxin that rosemary OIL and rosemary OIL extract are.




My bigger problem when I looked at that link was the fish oil. I do provide fish oil, but I never cook it or even allow it to be exposed to light and heat. I have big questions about fish oil added to a food that is cooked (VERY cooked, in the case of kibble). Even if it's sprayed on after the kibbling process, kibble isn't handled, packaged, or stored the way fish oil should be. (Omega 3s even in the oil that's in the fish itself can be damaged by long or high-heat cooking. Oil removed from fish is far more volatile and far more susceptible to damage from heat.) 

JMO!


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys for your thoughts really interesting and i was hoping you would chime in Connie  

Thanks!!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

tx for catching my typo on the zinc Connie
it caught me because the last i saw it, it was for sunscreen 

so what about the oat groats ?? 
or another misquote ?
i've been too lazy to look em up 
what and why are they good for dogs ?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

the "rosemary extract" seemed like it might have been a dilution of the oil

and i look at herbs as stuff that works on the mind as much as body

just not a fan of herbs for dogs, but that's just me //lol//


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Looks like it's only available in Australia and the Dog Food Adviser is only for USA pet food?



More then likely but probably a number of the products on the site are sold elsewhere.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

rick smith said:


> tx for catching my typo on the zinc Connie
> it caught me because the last i saw it, it was for sunscreen
> 
> so what about the oat groats ??
> ...


Think its a typo too but will defer to Connie as well


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

looked em up ... "oak groats" is not a typo .. it was listed like that for a purpose

among other things :
i found that Oat Groats have a higher fat content than other grains, and can go rancid more easily as a result. Whether you're buying oat groats, steel-cut oats, rolled oats or oat bran, buy in smaller quantities, and store in the refrigerator. Although oats do not actually contain gluten, they are generally grown alongside gluten grains such as wheat and barley, which is why many people with gluten intolerance cannot eat them.

none of the above would fall into a category of what i would consider being especially nutritious for dogs but more like a poop builder maybe ?

looked to me from my research that the "groats" part is an old Scottish term ... which might be a word that is more attractive to some one of UK heritage .... or one of the colonies 
....made in Australia, eh ?

.... i'm a yankee; maybe that's why i wasn't familiar with that word //lol//
but the groats part fits into my W.A.G. category 

btw, i'm not trying to bad mouth the feed ....just sayin it might be marketing at work :--)


----------

